# DOJ Appeals Trump Judges Special Master Ruling



## okfine (Sep 8, 2022)

Of course the DoJ would appeal.
Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.

"The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"

"“The Justice Department also argued that a former president cannot assert executive privilege after he leaves office, and that it is not possible for one part of the executive branch to assert privilege to shield documents from another part,” The Washington Post reports, but notes that the “appeals process could take longer than any document review by the special master.”









						DOJ appeals Trump judge’s special master ruling: 'Irreparably harm the government and the public'
					

The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


Every MAGA YouTuber said they would appeal.
They will lose the appeal.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


One sided garbage. Rule of law has been abandoned by the new fascists.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One sided garbage. Rule of law has been abandoned by the new fascists.




They disagree and will loot 47 stores and burn 7 cities if you keep saying that.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

deannalw said:


> They disagree and will loot 47 stores and burn 7 cities if you keep saying that.


When Democrats do it, it's a *protest*.


----------



## struth (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


haha the appeal would take longer.

did they stay the order?


----------



## deannalw (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> When Democrats do it, it's a *protest*.




Only to democrats.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


Oh, look!  Possibly one thing okfine didn't lie about.


----------



## berg80 (Sep 8, 2022)

Most of the legal commentators I heard speak following the ruling said they'd be surprised if it wasn't appealed. What's really unfortunate is how the appeal will be handicapped according to the make-up of the appellate court. I believe Trump has 5 appointees on a 11 member court. Could be wrong about that. Still, Cannon's decision was so egregiously wrong overturning the ruling should be a slam dunk.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

berg80 said:


> *Most of the legal commentators I heard* speak following the ruling said they'd be surprised if it wasn't appealed. What's really unfortunate is how the appeal will be handicapped according to the make-up of the appellate court. I believe Trump has 5 appointees on a 11 member court. Could be wrong about that. Still, Cannon's decision was so egregiously wrong overturning the ruling should be a slam dunk.


I'm 100% sure you watched non-ideological commentators.


----------



## busybee01 (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...



Why wouldn't you appeal a ridiculous opinion? Even Bob Barr, who defended Trump vociferously when he was AG, called this ruling ridiculous.


----------



## busybee01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Every MAGA YouTuber said they would appeal.
> They will lose the appeal.



They will win this appeal.


----------



## busybee01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One sided garbage. Rule of law has been abandoned by the new fascists.



Nazis like you don't care about the rule of law.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Fake thread titke
There is no such thing  involved here as a “Trump judge”


----------



## MagicMike (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One sided garbage. Rule of law has been abandoned by the new fascists.


LOCK HIM UP!

"There were also documents marked SAP, for Special-Access Programmes, which are often about US intelligence operations and whose circulation is severely restricted, even among administration officials with top security clearance. Potentially most disturbing of all, there were papers stamped HCS, Humint Control Systems, involving human intelligence gathered from agents in enemy countries, whose lives would be in danger if their identities were compromised."

Former intelligence officials warn Mar-a-Lago has become a ‘magnet for foreign spies’ Former intelligence officials warn Mar-a-Lago has become a 'magnet for foreign spies'


----------



## busybee01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm 100% sure you watched non-ideological commentators.



Even ideological commentators agree this ruling is ridiculous.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Sep 8, 2022)

The DOJ objects to a fair review of Trumps Documents because they are hiding something.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> The DOJ objects to a fair review of Trumps Documents because they are hiding something.


The raid was to obtain documents Trump has on Biden.
Neither the info he has NOR the reason for the raid can be permitted to be brought to light.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Most of the legal commentators I heard speak following the ruling said they'd be surprised if it wasn't appealed. What's really unfortunate is how the appeal will be handicapped according to the make-up of the appellate court. I believe Trump has 5 appointees on a 11 member court. Could be wrong about that. Still, Cannon's decision was so egregiously wrong overturning the ruling should be a slam dunk.


Even by most Trump appointed judges


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> The raid was to obtain documents Trump has on Biden.
> Neither the info he has NOR the reason for the raid can be permitted to be brought to light.


And you know this how?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And you know this how?


Information presented and using deductive reasoning rather than wishes of orange man bad.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Most of the legal commentators I heard speak following the ruling said they'd be surprised if it wasn't appealed. What's really unfortunate is how the appeal will be handicapped according to the make-up of the appellate court. I believe Trump has 5 appointees on a 11 member court. Could be wrong about that. Still, Cannon's decision was so egregiously wrong overturning the ruling should be a slam dunk.


1. Democrat judges are partisan.  Republican judges follow the law.   It shouldn't matter who appointed the judge.  You're whining that 5 of 11 judges is skewed to Trump??  You aren't a math major are you?

2. So if Cannon's decision is upheld on appeal, you'll apologize to Cannon in a post?


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm 100% sure you watched non-ideological commentators.


Well I did, I also watched ideological commentators... VERY ideological commentators.
Barr about 10 seconds in.

-Cannon decided without precedent I'm aware of that she had the right to enjoin in a *civil matter* the government in the  *criminal matter* of Trump's document stash
-She decided that an injunction that is supposed to have a reasonable chance to succeed in the case of Trump should be executed even if the chances of succeeding were "unlikely"
-She decided that Trump is allowed to attempt to prevent the government from looking at their own documents.
-She decided that a special master should be able to cut out not just documents shielded by attorney-client privilege but also by executive privilege. Without even establishing the parameters for what executive privilege means in this context.
-She decided that irreparable harm is inflicted by the mere threat of an indictment as opposed to the usual standard. An actual indictment.

As a justification for all those things, she came up with some pretty strained arguments that seem to only be applicable to the person Trump.

Namely that somehow his position as a former president makes his reputation somehow more important than that of regular people. And that his previous position somehow makes the presumption of fairness somehow more applicable.

*I count at least five actions she took in order to come to her ruling that are rare to unheard of. And the justification for it is pure favoritism without any link to what the law actually states.*


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Even ideological commentators agree this ruling is ridiculous.


So post who these ideological commentators are, and why they think the ruling is ridiculous.
On my side I have Harvard law Professor Dershowitz, who said the special master is essential because we can't trust the DOJ, and Jonathan Turley, Georgetown Law Professor, who said the DOJ overplayed their hand.








						Federal Judge Orders Appointment of Special Master and Halts Use of Seized Mar-a-Lago Material by Prosecutors
					

In another defeat for the Justice Department, a federal court has ordered not just the appointment of a Special Master but halted the use of the seized Mar-a-Lago documents by prosecutors until the…




					jonathanturley.org
				



In another defeat for the Justice Department, a federal court has ordered not just the appointment of a Special Master but halted the use of the seized Mar-a-Lago documents by prosecutors until the legal status of these documents is established (The ongoing intelligence security review of classified material can continue). As with the compelled release of a redacted affidavit, the Justice Department seriously overplayed its hand (as it did in earlier filings) in claiming that an appointment would undermine national security and making extreme, unestablished legal arguments. The ruling by U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon will not necessarily change the ultimate trajectory of the case but it will force critical reviews and rulings on issues from attorney-client privilege to executive privilege.


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1. Democrat judges are partisan.  Republican judges follow the law.   It shouldn't matter who appointed the judge.  You're whining that 5 of 11 judges is skewed to Trump??  You aren't a math major are you?
> 
> 2. So if Cannon's decision is upheld on appeal, you'll apologize to Cannon in a post?





kyzr said:


> 1. Democrat judges are partisan. Republican judges follow the law. It shouldn't matter who appointed the judge. You're whining that 5 of 11 judges is skewed to Trump?? You aren't a math major are you?


She was wrong. The 11th circuit has 7 Republican and 4 Democratic judges. 6 of those 7 are actually Trump appointees.


kyzr said:


> So if Cannon's decision is upheld on appeal, you'll apologize to Cannon in a post?


I will. As long as you state she was wrong if the appeal is granted?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> So post who these ideological commentators are, and why they think the ruling is ridiculous.
> On my side I have Harvard law Professor Dershowitz, who said the special master is essential because we can't trust the DOJ, and Jonathan Turley, Georgetown Law Professor, who said the DOJ overplayed their hand.
> 
> 
> ...


Anything the brings truth and motive to light is so dangerous to national security that it must be hidden
Lib 101


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> Information presented and using deductive reasoning rather than wishes of orange man bad.


You mean , right wing fever dreams?

Yea


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> She was wrong. The 11th circuit has 7 Republican and 4 Democratic judges. 6 of those 7 are actually Trump appointees.
> I will. As long as you state she was wrong if the appeal is granted?


I will apologize if the total appeal process proves Cannon was wrong.  
I don't know how many times Trump could appeal.


----------



## MagicMike (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> The raid was to obtain documents Trump has on Biden.
> Neither the info he has NOR the reason for the raid can be permitted to be brought to light.


Bullshit!

It has already been brought to light.

We know why his stolen documents had to be seized.

MAGAts are never going to understanf it though scurrying around in the information darkness like cockroaches.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You mean , right wing fever dreams?
> 
> Yea


Answered your question is a method you can’t dispute so you make up something else


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> I will apologize if the total appeal process proves Cannon was wrong.
> I don't know how many times Trump could appeal.


One time more. the Supreme Court.


----------



## MagicMike (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And you know this how?


He learnt it on Breitbart.
That's where MAGAts go to get lernd.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> It has already been brought to light.
> 
> ...


Lots of words unrelated to the topic and my response


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> So post who these ideological commentators are, and why they think the ruling is ridiculous.
> On my side I have Harvard law Professor Dershowitz, who said the special master is essential because we can't trust the DOJ, and Jonathan Turley, Georgetown Law Professor, who said the DOJ overplayed their hand.
> 
> 
> ...


I did both in post 23.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> I wonder if we will see more searches of Trump properties tomorrow?


I feel he has armed protectors there now to prevent another unwarranted break in


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> Well I did, I also watched ideological commentators... VERY ideological commentators.
> Barr about 10 seconds in.
> 
> -Cannon decided without precedent I'm aware of that she had the right to enjoin in a *civil matter* the government in the  *criminal matter* of Trump's document stash
> ...


You are mistaken if you think I take CNN, MSNBC or Fox as the last word.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Even ideological commentators agree this ruling is ridiculous.


Biden, the DOJ and the FBI fucked up.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> I did both in post 23.


ok, are you both forkup and busybee?  
My post 24 was replying to busybee, but I'm happy to reply to your posts.


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You are mistaken if you think I take CNN, MSNBC or Fox as the last word.


Who said they do? You asked the question if our opinions are based solely on looking at legal commentators of our ideology. I responded with the legal opinion of in my view the most politically motivated Republican AG in Modern History.

You asked a direct question. I provided a direct answer.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> Who said they do? You asked the question if our opinions are based solely on looking at legal commentators of our ideology. I responded with the legal opinion of in my view the most politically motivated Republican AG in Modern History.
> 
> You asked a direct question. I provided a direct answer.


I don’t resent Barr for not wanting to lose his career.


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> ok, are you both forkup and busybee?
> My post 24 was replying to busybee, but I'm happy to reply to your posts.


If you ask a question in an OP that has already been answered pointing out that fact seems reasonable don't you think?


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> Well I did, I also watched ideological commentators... VERY ideological commentators.
> Barr about 10 seconds in.
> -Cannon decided without precedent I'm aware of that she had the right to enjoin in a *civil matter* the government in the  *criminal matter* of Trump's document stash
> -She decided that an injunction that is supposed to have a reasonable chance to succeed in the case of Trump should be executed even if the chances of succeeding were "unlikely"
> ...



1. There is no criminal matter.  The PRA is not a criminal statute.
2. Considering that Trump is favored to win in 2024, the reputation argument is valid.
3. We'll have to wait and see how the appeal process plays out.
4. Both Dershowitz and Turley say the DOJ overplayed their hand.  We'll see.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> If you ask a question in an OP that has already been answered pointing out that fact seems reasonable don't you think?


ok, but its not my OP.
Not sure what question you're referring to.
Or which answer you're referring to.
You probably intended the above post to indeependent.


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I don’t resent Barr for not wanting to lose his career.


Ah, so now Barr all of a sudden wants to "save his career". How pray tell is he doing that exactly by going on Fox and throwing Trump under the bus? Do you think Biden sees that and thinks " this Barr dude is not such a bad guy, after all, let's offer him a job?"


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> Ah, so now Barr all of a sudden wants to "save his career". How pray tell is he doing that exactly by going on Fox and throwing Trump under the bus? Do you think Biden sees that and thinks " this Barr dude is not such a bad guy, after all, let's offer him a job?"


Barr will be around until he retires.
His salary, benefits and pension are important to him.
Why is this so hard to grasp?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Unlikely, and stupid.


We know you don’t value securing one’s property because you don’t own one


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> ok, are you both forkup and busybee?
> My post 24 was replying to busybee, but I'm happy to reply to your posts.


Multiple, fake, ever changing names is from people who want to lie and hide.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> We know you don’t value securing one’s property because you don’t own one


Or lives in a gated community.


----------



## berg80 (Sep 8, 2022)

Trump Gets Special, MAGA Justice From Judge​
_As President Donald Trump continues to moan that the Biden DOJ, Attorney General Merrick Garland, and the deep state continue to victimize him, he’s received special treatment beyond that accorded to virtually any other party to a criminal proceeding.

The opinion issued by U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon for the Southern District of Florida granted him that, taking the virtually unprecedented steps of suspending the use of seized materials for the government’s investigation and instituting a special master.

Nobody else who faces the U.S. criminal justice system receives this kind of treatment.

Judge Cannon alluded repeatedly in her opinion to Trump’s status as a former president, holding at one point that it set up high stakes for the case, and suggesting that special treatment was thus unavoidable.

“As a function of Plaintiff’s former position as President of the United States, the stigma associated with the subject seizure is in a league of its own,” the ruling reads. “A future indictment, based to any degree on property that ought to be returned, would result in reputational harm of a decidedly different order of magnitude.”_








						Trump Gets Special, MAGA Justice From Judge
					

As President Donald Trump continues to moan that the Biden DOJ, Attorney General Merrick Garland, and the deep state continue to victimize him, he's received special treatment beyond that accorded to…



					talkingpointsmemo.com
				




Reputational harm? Really? He orchestrated a coup, was the worst prez in US history, and stole classified docs. How much more can his reputation be harmed?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Or lives in a gated community.


Possible 12’X10’ “gated”


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1. Democrat judges are partisan.  Republican judges follow the law.   It shouldn't matter who appointed the judge.  You're whining that 5 of 11 judges is skewed to Trump??  You aren't a math major are you?
> 
> 2. So if Cannon's decision is upheld on appeal, you'll apologize to Cannon in a post?


Cannon didn’t follow the law. She demonstrated considerable pro-Trump bias. She practically dude the lawyering for Trump’s crappy lawyers.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I don’t resent Barr for not wanting to lose his career.


Who gets fired from fox for defending Trump?

Some people are all excuses. No brain.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


I think it would stall it anyway, but with time as a critical factor, the DOJ is exercising its concern by way of this bogus special master that does nothing.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Who gets fired from fox for defending Trump?
> 
> Some people are all excuses. No brain.


Like most outlets, Fox follows the ratings.
That's why CNN is killing one commentator at a time.


----------



## berg80 (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Cannon didn’t follow the law. She demonstrated considerable pro-Trump bias. She practically dude the lawyering for Trump’s crappy lawyers.


I've heard the same analogy. She granted relief his attorneys didn't even ask for.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Cannon didn’t follow the law. She demonstrated considerable pro-Trump bias. She practically dude the lawyering for Trump’s crappy lawyers.


But, but, she was concerned for his reputation. Don't worry about the nuclear secrets. LOL! What a fucking idiot this woman is. She hasn't got enough sense to pour piss out of a boot.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

berg80 said:


> I've heard the same analogy. She granted relief his attorneys didn't even ask for.


She's a piece of work.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Like most outlets, Fox follows the ratings.
> That's why CNN is killing one commentator at a time.


You’re out of your mind if you are going to claim that defending Trump costs them ratings.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Like most outlets, Fox follows the ratings.
> That's why CNN is killing one commentator at a time.


It pulls in the cultists. And they love that.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> But, but, she was concerned for his reputation. Don't worry about the nuclear secrets. LOL! What a fucking idiot this woman is. She hasn't got enough sense to pour piss out of a boot.


But the public wants a special master so they should get a special master. The law? Who cares.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Cannon didn’t follow the law. She demonstrated considerable pro-Trump bias. She practically dude the lawyering for Trump’s crappy lawyers.


You type lies with no proof.

Here are "expert opinions" from two law professors:

1. Dershowitz said the "special master" is "essential" because we can't trust Garland's DOJ.








						Alan Dershowitz: A special master is absolutely essential
					

Tammy Bruce spoke with former law professor Alan Dershowitz and legal analyst Gregg Jarrett on "Hannity" about a court hearing to appoint a special master.




					www.foxnews.com
				




2. Turley said that the DOJ overplayed its hand.








						Turley says DoJ ‘overplayed their hand’ on special master motion; Mar-a-Lago search warrant much too broad
					

Fox News contributor Jonathan Turley contends the DOJ overplayed their hand and reacts to the special master ruling in the Trump raid case




					www.bizpacreview.com
				




3. We'll see how the appeal process turns out.  The DOJ can whine a lot, and Trump's lawyers can cite legal precedents.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> You’re out of your mind if you are going to claim that defending Trump costs them ratings.


Do you know how to read?
Fox follows the ratings.
If someone viscously attacks Trump and their ratings plummet, a back-office discussion takes place.
If the commentator doesn't change, he/she is fired.
It's just that the commentators on Fox are more intelligent than the commentator on CNN and MSNBC who seem not to care if they get fired.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> You’re out of your mind if you are going to claim that defending Trump costs them ratings.


We keep forgetting you're an expert Internet attorney.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Cannon didn’t follow the law. She demonstrated considerable pro-Trump bias. She practically dude the lawyering for Trump’s crappy lawyers.


They would have no problem in putting this nincompoop on the SC. She's the perfect candidate;


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


The FBI is afraid they're going to get caught breaking the law.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> It pulls in the cultists. And they love that.


Tell me all the points where you disagree with the Democrats.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


The theory among legal scholars, observers, and commentators is that with an appeal DOJ is signaling it won’t pursue an indictment.

We’ll see.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...



the DOJ/FBI needed Trumps' passports and Melanias unmentionables because..?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

berg80 said:


> I've heard the same analogy. She granted relief his attorneys didn't even ask for.


Further exemplifying her extra good work


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...



The DOJ respectfully called the judge an idiot in the appeal - which she is!


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I don’t resent Barr for not wanting to lose his career.


His career would have been better served had he not lied about the Mueller report. He knows that now.


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1. There is no criminal matter.  The PRA is not a criminal statute.
> 2. Considering that Trump is favored to win in 2024, the reputation argument is valid.
> 3. We'll have to wait and see how the appeal process plays out.
> 4. Both Dershowitz and Turley say the DOJ overplayed their hand.  We'll see.


1. 8 USC 793,1519,2071 are most definitely criminal statutes. Those are the statutes the FBI claim they suspect Trump to have broken.

2. Only if you believe that a) his reputation will be affected by this in a negative way and a special master will convince those that are doubtful that the evidence is more trustworthy. (doubtful considering the fact that so many still believe the election was stolen despite ZERO success in court and dozens of recounts and audits speaking to the contrary.) And b) That running for president somehow means that you deserve special protections under the law.

3. Sure we'll have to wait and see. I'm just pointing out that Cannon literally made up case law and ignored established judicial procedure AND precedent in order to come to her conclusions.

4. Both Dershowitz and Turley are wrong in my opinion. I'll just commentate on what Turley said.

He pointed out that the national security assessment can continue. Why is he so sure? First of all the FBI is enjoined now. How does that work with witnesses for instance? You can bet your bottom dollar the national security assessment will involve them questioning every person they can identify to have entered the rooms where documents where held. What if that questioning uses the documents and exposes proof of a crime. Can the FBI use that testimony in the context of the criminal investigation? Or could a Trump lawyer claim that since the FBI wasn't allowed to use the documents in the criminal investigation that testimony should be supressed? The Cannon ruling didn't adress how an agency can both not look at documents in one capacity but can look in another.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> We keep forgetting you're an expert Internet attorney.


Your saying that Barr is lying because he would be fired from Fox News for defending Trump. 

You don’t have to be an expert to see how absurd that is.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> His career would have been better served had he not lied about the Mueller report. He knows that now.


It's obvious you never worked for a large firm.
You do as you are told.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Do you know how to read?
> Fox follows the ratings.
> If someone viscously attacks Trump and their ratings plummet, a back-office discussion takes place.
> If the commentator doesn't change, he/she is fired.
> It's just that the commentators on Fox are more intelligent than the commentator on CNN and MSNBC who seem not to care if they get fired.


Do you not know who watches Fox News?


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> ok, but its not my OP.
> Not sure what question you're referring to.
> Or which answer you're referring to.
> You probably intended the above post to indeependent.





kyzr said:


> So post who these ideological commentators are, and why they think the ruling is ridiculous.


Sorry if it was unclear.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> The DOJ respectfully called the judge an idiot in the appeal - which she is!


They must try to make her look bad because they are terrified of what will be revealed.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> The DOJ respectfully called the judge an idiot in the appeal - which she is!


In the scheme of things they did the right thing. The special master was a time thing now, but so is the appeal. That said, the goal here is to maintain the integrity of the courts by not letting this judge corrupt the special master option. Everyone would be doing it, totally corrupting the legal system.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> You type lies with no proof.
> 
> Here are "expert opinions" from two law professors:
> 
> ...


Dershowitz is highly biased defense attorney. His only argument is that you can’t trust the DoJ. I don’t trust Alan. 

Turley says that the special master is necessary because people want one. It’s not a legal argument at all. 

The DoJ cites SCOTUS precedent for their argument. The Trump lawyers cite basically nothing. Cannon ignores precedent. 

Any rational legal opinion would accept the reasonable DoJ appeal. Keep the special master but don’t let them review classified documents. There’s no rational basis to think those documents belong to Trump.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Do you not know who watches Fox News?


Of course I know.
Less than 50,000...gyms, airports and the rest are mostly people who have it on in the background and aren't really watching.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> They must try to make her look bad because they are terrified of what will be revealed.


Dude, get back in your hole with that stupid talk.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Of course I know.
> Less than 50,000...gyms, airports and the rest are mostly people who have it on in the background and aren't really watching.


Good for them. It's just entertainment TV.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> But the public wants a special master so they should get a special master. The law? Who cares.


Exactly!  *The public.* LOL!  The cheering section for criminals.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Dude, get back in your hole with that stupid talk.


Can’t rebuke it so gotta talk like a 6 year old.


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Barr will be around until he retires.
> His salary, benefits and pension are important to him.
> Why is this so hard to grasp?


Because he is in no danger of losing any of it if he supports Trump. Plenty of people formerly in the government do.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Good for them. It's just entertainment TV.


CNN, MSNBC, Fox...entertainment.
I am surprised that more Liberals don't have CNN or MSNBC on just to give them ratings.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> Because he is in no danger of losing any of it if he supports Trump. Plenty of people formerly in the government do.


I don't know; he doesn't want to take flack from anybody wherever he goes, including family.
His life is not as simple as ours.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 8, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> The DOJ respectfully called the judge an idiot in the appeal - which she is!


As already correct noted: Cannon's ruling was ridiculous, partisan, and ignorant – let’s hope Justice is successful with its appeal so the comprehensive investigation of Trump might proceed.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Of course I know.
> Less than 50,000...gyms, airports and the rest are mostly people who have it on in the background and aren't really watching.


Fox News is the most watched cable news network. 

Never mind. This is too stupid to continue discussing.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> Can’t rebuke it so gotta talk like a 6 year old.


*They must try to make her look bad because they are terrified of what will be revealed.  *You've produced no argument to rebuke.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> *Fox News is the most watched cable news network.*
> 
> Never mind. This is too stupid to continue discussing.


So?
It's not watched.
I actually watch CNN and MSNBC because they are *funny*!


----------



## forkup (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I don't know; he doesn't want to take flack from anybody wherever he goes, including family.
> His life is not as simple as ours.


Dude, he is WILLIAM BARR. The guy presented a report of a special prosecutor in such a way that that special prosecutor and 2 judges said he was misrepresenting the findings. The guy that stepped in on court cases involving Trump allies in such a way that the prosecutors resigned in protest on 2 separate occasions. The guy that acted as Trump's personal attorney way more than an AG on multiple occasions. His going on FOX news and not towing the Republican line doesn't expunge that. Nobody that gives him flack will all of a sudden consider him an honest guy.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> So?
> It's not watched.
> I actually watch CNN and MSNBC because they are *funny*!


So if it’s not watched (which is stupid) then whatever people say on it makes no difference in ratings and therefore Barr wouldn’t be fired because his statement would be irrelevant to them. 

Congrats. You beat yourself in this argument.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> They must try to make her look bad because they are terrified of what will be revealed.


What a bunch of nonsense. The purpose of a special master is to prevent confidential information from being revealed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> Dude, he is WILLIAM BARR. The guy presented a report of a special prosecutor in such a way that that special prosecutor and 2 judges said he was misrepresenting the findings. The guy that stepped in on court cases involving Trump allies that the prosecutors resigned in protest on 2 separate occasions. The guy that acted as Trump's personal attorney way more than an AG on multiple occasions. His going on FOX news and not towing the Republican line doesn't expunge that. Nobody that gives him flack will all of a sudden consider him an honest guy.


The guy who doesn't want to commit suicide by two bullets to the back of the head.
Take a sniff of smelling salts.
He had to do what he was ordered to do.
If you think he wrote or said anything without a committee, it's obvious you never worked for any level of government.
BTW, you may post, "misrepresenting", but lawyers have ways of making actions look quite innocuous in the long run.

If Fox only towed the line, they wouldn't be Fair and Balanced.
Fox has several Liberals who are *overt assholes* in order to maintain their *Fair and Balanced *banner.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> So if it’s not watched (which is stupid) then whatever people say on it makes no difference in ratings and therefore Barr wouldn’t be fired because his statement would be irrelevant to them.
> 
> Congrats. You beat yourself in this argument.


I just posted that many people have Fox playing without sound just to give it ratings to piss off Liberals.
You are way too emotionally invested in your ideology.
These events will not bother you when you eventually learn that neither party gives a shit about you.


----------



## okfine (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> So post who these ideological commentators are, and why they think the ruling is ridiculous.
> On my side I have Harvard law Professor Dershowitz, who said the special master is essential because we can't trust the DOJ, and Jonathan Turley, Georgetown Law Professor, who said the DOJ overplayed their hand.
> 
> 
> ...


Turley said the DoJ was defeated by the ruling. Premature.

Now Turley is OK as long as he doesn't pull out his pito.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

forkup said:


> 1. 8 USC 793,1519,2071 are most definitely criminal statutes. Those are the statutes the FBI claim they suspect Trump to have broken.
> 
> 2. Only if you believe that a) his reputation will be affected by this in a negative way and a special master will convince those that are doubtful that a special master will make the evidence more trustworthy. (doubtful considering the fact that so many still believe the election was stolen despite ZERO success in court and dozens of recounts and audits speaking to the contrary.) And b) That running for president somehow means that you deserve special protections under the law.
> 
> ...


1. Are those the ones that Hillary and Trump had no "intent" of breaking, and no prosecutor would indict?

2. Claiming Trump stole, or mishandled, or was "careless" with classified documents can only hurt Trump's chances in 2024.  I'm a Desantis fan, so I'm ambivalent about this PRA shit.





3. Dershowitz and Turley both agree that a special master is "essential" since Garland's DOJ can't be trusted.  So your "case law, judicial procedure, and precedent" references are bullshit.  The appeal process will sort things out.  Should be interesting.

4. You aren't getting what the judge said.  
The FBI & DOJ are stopped until the special master determines which documents they can see.
The DNI can look thru the classified documents to see what impacts they may have on national security, if any.
For example, Trump declassified the documents related to FBI Operation Crossfire-Hurricane, and Operation Crossfire-Razor.  Both were illegal Obama admin spying operations on the Trump campaign.  Documents related to these operations do not affect national security even though they were aggressively over-classified.

5. The democrats just wanted to grab all the documents that they could and look thru them for any "evidence" the J6 committee would like.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Turley said the DoJ was defeated by the ruling. Premature.
> 
> Now Turley is OK as long as he doesn't pull out his pito.


Yawn...this story has to last until another comes along.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I just posted that many people have Fox playing without sound just to give it ratings to piss off Liberals.
> You are way too emotionally invested in your ideology.
> These events will not bother you when you eventually learn that neither party gives a shit about you.


Inventing bizarre implausible excuses to defend Trump is a bad look. You are in the cult.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Inventing bizarre implausible excuses to defend Trump is a bad look. You are in the cult.


I guess you want...
Trespassers to take jobs away from Americans.
Cheap, foreign, slave labor from China.
Business Visas that you can yell at.

AKA you're a scumbag.
But I knew that already.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I guess you want...
> Trespassers to take jobs away from Americans.
> Cheap, foreign, slave labor from China.
> Business Visas that you can yell at.
> ...


I guess you want…
Labor shortages driving massive inflation for everyone. 

You are a moron. You prove it every time you open your mouth.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Dershowitz is highly biased defense attorney. His only argument is that you can’t trust the DoJ. I don’t trust Alan.
> Turley says that the special master is necessary because people want one. It’s not a legal argument at all.
> The DoJ cites SCOTUS precedent for their argument. The Trump lawyers cite basically nothing. Cannon ignores precedent.
> Any rational legal opinion would accept the reasonable DoJ appeal. Keep the special master but don’t let them review classified documents. There’s no rational basis to think those documents belong to Trump.


1. OK, you don't trust Alan, we don't trust the DOJ or the FBI.
2. People don't trust the DOJ/FBI who falsified evidence recently for a FISA warrant.  So the affidavit that the search warrant was based on had better be solid and squeaky clean, and no "can't see it because.." bullshit either.  The appeals process will sort thru the case law.  There is a lot of it.  If your whines are correct the appeal should be a very quick no-brainer, huh?  No way Cannon's decision gets upheld, huh?
3. You keep missing that the DOJ are political hacks. 
4. If those "classified" documents were declassified, then they are Trumps.  If those classified documents were claimed by Trump then they are his, as per the Bubba Clinton sock drawer tapes.








						Presidential records found right in Clinton’s drawer
					

A 2012 court case denying access to White House audiotapes kept in former President Bill Clinton’s sock drawer after he left office could help the Trump legal team in its battle to retrieve records that the FBI seized from Mar-a-Lago this month.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> I guess you want…
> *Labor shortages driving massive inflation for everyone.*
> 
> You are a moron. You prove it every time you open your mouth.


Which didn't happen until the Global phenomenon of *COVID*.
WTF drugs are you on?
You're a scumbag.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 8, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> The DOJ objects to a fair review of Trumps Documents because they are hiding something.


Damn right they are.  They don't want to get caught planting evidence.


----------



## okfine (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> They must try to make her look bad because they are terrified of what will be revealed.


They "must"
Maybe the DoJ isn't worried. Confident is more like it. I'm sure they've heard what their detractors are saying. Maybe they're letting everyone know it's going their way. You're going to have to wait. It isn't over.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1. OK, you don't trust Alan, we don't trust the DOJ or the FBI.
> 2. People don't trust the DOJ/FBI who falsified evidence recently for a FISA warrant.  So the affidavit that the search warrant was based on had better be solid and squeaky clean, and no "can't see it because.." bullshit either.  The appeals process will sort thru the case law.  There is a lot of it.  If your whines are correct the appeal should be a very quick no-brainer, uh?  No way Cannon's decision gets upheld, huh?
> 3. You keep missing that the DOJ are political hacks.
> 4. If those "classified" documents were declassified, then they are Trumps.  If those classified documents were claimed by Trump then they are his, as per the Bubba Clinton sock drawer tapes.
> ...


You don’t have to trust the DoJ. Anything improperly taken can be suppressed at trial. There are standards for getting a special master which are not met here. 

The affidavit is not in question in this case. 

Trump is a political hack. So is this judge. 

Even if they were declassified (which Trump hasn’t claimed and the special master can’t discern by looking at them), they’re still not Trump’s property. Anything classified clearly counts as a presidential record. There’s no rational argument to say otherwise.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> What a bunch of nonsense. The purpose of a special master is to prevent confidential information from being revealed.


You have an incorrect feeling about what the duties of a special master are limited to.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> They "must"
> Maybe the DoJ isn't worried. Confident is more like it. I'm sure they've heard what their detractors are saying. Maybe they're letting everyone know it's going their way. You're going to have to wait. It isn't over.


Why do you people have trouble with truth and fact being revealed?
Don’t give me the “national security” regurgitated puke


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> CNN, MSNBC, Fox...entertainment.
> I am surprised that more Liberals don't have CNN or MSNBC on just to give them ratings.


You want entertainment, go to the NAZI/ Fascist FOX channel with Laura Ingram;


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> The raid was to obtain documents Trump has on Biden.
> Neither the info he has NOR the reason for the raid can be permitted to be brought to light.


Such embarrassing, childish lies.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> You have an incorrect feeling about what the duties of a special master are limited to.


A special master is used to filter out privileged communications, such as attorney-client communications.   But that's not absolute due to the crime-fraud exception.
The other filter is for executive privilege, but as the judge got wrong, when she said Biden hasn't waived executive privilege,  Biden said that he wasn't evoking the privilege.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> You don’t have to trust the DoJ. Anything improperly taken can be suppressed at trial. There are standards for getting a special master which are not met here.
> The affidavit is not in question in this case.
> Trump is a political hack. So is this judge.
> Even if they were declassified (which Trump hasn’t claimed and the special master can’t discern by looking at them), they’re still not Trump’s property. Anything classified clearly counts as a presidential record. There’s no rational argument to say otherwise.


1.  The appeal process will start by Trump trying to get the illegal search warrant and all "evidence" collected illegally tossed.  The affidavit needs to be reviewed for legitimacy.  This "banana republic" style raid on an ex-president's home needs to be reviewed for legitimacy.
2. If the appeal is limited to just the "special master" then we'll see what happens.  
3. The magistrate who approved the search warrant was an Epstein fan, a political hack, and not qualified to approve the search warrant.  
4. The search warrant was too broad.  This illegal fishing expedition needs to end.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> They "must"
> Maybe the DoJ isn't worried. Confident is more like it. I'm sure they've heard what their detractors are saying. Maybe they're letting everyone know it's going their way. You're going to have to wait. It isn't over.


If they aren't hiding anything, they shouldn't worry about the appointment of a special master.  Right?


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> You have an incorrect feeling about what the duties of a special master are limited to.


They’re utilized to protect confidentiality. It’s literally the opposite of what you feel they’re doing.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1.  The appeal process will start by Trump trying to get the illegal search warrant and all "evidence" collected illegally tossed.  The affidavit needs to be reviewed for legitimacy.  This "banana republic" style raid on an ex-president's home needs to be reviewed for legitimacy.
> 2. If the appeal is limited to just the "special master" then we'll see what happens.
> 3. The magistrate who approved the search warrant was an Epstein fan, a political hack, and not qualified to approve the search warrant.
> 4. The search warrant was too broad.  This illegal fishing expedition needs to end.


So far Trump has nothing on the legitimacy of the warrant. The special master is not related. 

If being an Epstein fan were disqualifying, Alan Dershowitz’s wouldn’t be pushed in every one of these threads. 

Calling the search warrant too broad is absurd and demonstrates ignorance of the way law enforcement does investigations.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Nazis like you don't care about the rule of law.


Your side burned down cities and murdered innocent people for political gain. You are a party of terrorists.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> LOCK HIM UP!
> 
> "There were also documents marked SAP, for Special-Access Programmes, which are often about US intelligence operations and whose circulation is severely restricted, even among administration officials with top security clearance. Potentially most disturbing of all, there were papers stamped HCS, Humint Control Systems, involving human intelligence gathered from agents in enemy countries, whose lives would be in danger if their identities were compromised."
> 
> Former intelligence officials warn Mar-a-Lago has become a ‘magnet for foreign spies’ Former intelligence officials warn Mar-a-Lago has become a 'magnet for foreign spies'


We have no national security so what are you bitching about?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have no national security so what are you bitching about?


Haha, look at your posts. Like a frustrated child trying to get someone at the adult table at Thanksgiving to pay attention to him.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> So far Trump has nothing on the legitimacy of the warrant. The special master is not related.


How many times have we heard that somebody would get the search warrant thrown out?

And especially warrants on this level, where they have to be approved at the highest levels.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, look at your posts. Like a frustrated child trying to get someone at the adult table at Thanksgiving to pay attention to him.


We have 4 million new people in this country and we have no idea who they are. We have no, none, national security.

Do not forget China owns Biden.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Sep 8, 2022)

Sandy Shanks said:


> *“The opinion, I think, was wrong, and I think the government should appeal it. It’s deeply flawed in a number of ways,” Barr said on Fox on Tuesday.*


A federal judge in Florida appointed by Trump interjected herself into a national security matter, halting the DOJ's investigation of the classified documents stolen by Trump. 

This is dangerous, very dangerous. 

It seems apparent the overwhelmed judge did it for political reasons because her legal opinions for doing so were flawed. Trump's attorney general indicated that was the case (see above).

The DOJ intends to stop her.

The _Post_ reports, "The Justice Department said it would appeal a federal judge’s decision to appoint a special master to sift through thousands of documents the FBI seized from Donald Trump’s Florida residence on Aug. 8, according to a Thursday court filing.

"The notice of appeal arrived three days after Judge Aileen M. Cannon ruled in favor of Trump and said she would appoint a special master, slowing — at least temporarily — an investigation into the possible mishandling of extremely sensitive classified information, as well as possible hiding, tampering or destruction of government records.

"In a separate, simultaneous court filing, prosecutors asked Cannon to stay her Sept. 5 decision on two key points: her order to temporarily halt a significant portion of the FBI investigation into the potential mishandling of classified information, and to allow a special master to review the classified material that is among the documents seized as part of a court-authorized search at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago club on Aug. 8.

"Ultimately, the Justice Department said that a special master could be appointed, but argued that the judge should prohibit the special master from reviewing classified documents. The special master would be still able to sort through personal documents and other items the FBI also seized, setting aside materials as necessary, the filing says."

As further proof that Trump's judge had no idea what she was doing, the prosecutors were forced to point out to the judge "that allowing a special master to review the classified material would “cause the most immediate and serious harms to the government and the public,” noting that those documents have already been moved to a secure facility, separate from the rest of the seized Trump papers.

*Put a different way, Trump's judge is a threat to our national security. 

 As can be readily seen, Trump is no stranger to providing threats to our national security.*

The Jan. 6 committee hearings investigating Trump's attempt to overthrow our elected government will resume shortly.

It is no surprise to see that Trump's grassroots Republicans and Republican lawmakers are avoiding these issues entirely. The last one to speak out was a Republican Senator who threatened riots in the streets if Trump is indicted.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> How many times have we heard that somebody would get the search warrant thrown out?
> 
> And especially warrants on this level, where they have to be approved at the highest levels.


It’s narrative formation. Now they’ve successfully made it an indisputable fact that the warrant is invalid. 

When the warrant isn’t thrown out, it’s just proof that the system is corrupt.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have 4 million new people in this country and we have no idea who they are. We have no, none, national security.
> 
> Do not forget China owns Biden.


I think national security deals more with preventing a nuclear exchange, where 100 million Americans get killed the first day, and countless more in the following months.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> So far Trump has nothing on the legitimacy of the warrant. The special master is not related.
> If being an Epstein fan were disqualifying, Alan Dershowitz’s wouldn’t be pushed in every one of these threads.
> Calling the search warrant too broad is absurd and demonstrates ignorance of the way law enforcement does investigations.


1. The DOJ has been known to falsify evidence.  Trump should have the right to challenge the affidavit and search warrant.
2. The magistrate was biased, period.  He may also have been unqualified to approve the search warrant. (not a real judge)
3. The 4th Amendment calls for specific "*things to be seized"*.  Trump's warrant had no specific documents listed.
4. It was an illegal search, including attorney-client documents, HIPPA documents, passports, and Melania's panties.








						Search Warrant Requirements - FindLaw
					

The Fourth Amendment has specific requirements that must be met before a search warrant can be issued. Learn more about search warrant requirements and related topics by visiting FindLaw's Search and Seizure section.




					www.findlaw.com


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> It’s narrative formation. Now they’ve successfully made it an indisputable fact that the warrant is invalid.
> 
> When the warrant isn’t thrown out, it’s just proof that the system is corrupt.


If you think about it.  Trumpers have been trying to invalidate every facet of America., that could be used to stop their freewheeling corruption.
They went after the intelligence community, the DOJ, the FBI, the Capitol police, district attorneys, even the IRS.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 3. The 4th Amendment calls for specific "*things to be seized"*.  Trump's warrant had no specific documents listed.


So you think if they get a search warrant on a drug dealer, they have to list which specific drugs they're looking for.  They know he has fentanyl, but have to specifically list every other possible illegal drugs he may have?

Trump had 11,000 pages of stolen documents.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> When Democrats do it, it's a *protest*.


"Mostly peaceful" protest.  You need to be precise in these things.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I think national security deals more with preventing a nuclear exchange, where 100 million Americans get killed the first day, and countless more in the following months.


I think another 9/11 is right up there too. But they do not seem worried about it.


----------



## Marener (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1. The DOJ has been known to falsify evidence.  Trump should have the right to challenge the affidavit and search warrant.
> 2. The magistrate was biased, period.  He may also have been unqualified to approve the search warrant. (not a real judge)
> 3. The 4th Amendment calls for specific "*things to be seized"*.  Trump's warrant had no specific documents listed.
> 4. It was an illegal search, including attorney-client documents, HIPPA documents, passports, and Melania's panties.
> ...


Trump can challenge the search warrant when it goes to trial. 

Personal opinion of the magistrate does not qualify as a legitimate legal reason for anything. 

The warrant specific what documents to be seized. Classified documents and presidential records. 

The search authorized to take documents in boxes that records were found. It was spelled out in the warrant. The filter team spent time to review the documents and return what was necessary. The FBI couldn’t have done that during the search. It wasn’t illegal.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have no national security so what are you bitching about?


Huh? Not if you give it to everybody you clown.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Huh? Not if you give to everybody you clown.


Open borders clown. National security is nil.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1.  The appeal process will start by Trump trying to get the illegal search warrant and all "evidence" collected illegally tossed.  The affidavit needs to be reviewed for legitimacy.  This "banana republic" style raid on an ex-president's home needs to be reviewed for legitimacy.
> 2. If the appeal is limited to just the "special master" then we'll see what happens.
> 3. The magistrate who approved the search warrant was an Epstein fan, a political hack, and not qualified to approve the search warrant.
> 4. The search warrant was too broad.  This illegal fishing expedition needs to end.


There was no illegal search warrant. What is your legal argument that it is illegal?


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Open borders clown. National security is nil.


No one is giving documents to a non-existing open border policy you idiot.  You are some more kind of retarded sonny boy.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> If you think about it.  Trumpers have been trying to invalidate every facet of America., that could be used to stop their freewheeling corruption.



Oh yeah? You mean the corruption you keep looking for but have been totally unable to find?




meaner gene said:


> They went after the intelligence community, the DOJ, the FBI, the Capitol police, district attorneys, even the IRS.


I think you have that backwards 

The DOJ and FBI are weaponized and harassing and intimidating the political opposition.

And the IRS went after conservatives. At Obama's direction.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Marener said:


> Inventing bizarre implausible excuses to defend Trump is a bad look. You are in the cult.


Deep into it.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Oh yeah? You mean the corruption you keep looking for but have been totally unable to find?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have found plenty of corruption from the cult party.

Where is the harrassment and weaponization? You mean exercising the rule of law?


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We have 4 million new people in this country and we have no idea who they are. We have no, none, national security.





Lastamender said:


> Do not forget China owns Biden.


They have no idea who we are either; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I guess you want...
> Trespassers to take jobs away from Americans.
> Cheap, foreign, slave labor from China.
> Business Visas that you can yell at.
> ...


Trespassers? Which ones? 


Lastamender said:


> Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com
> 
> 
> IMMIGRATION IS THE FOCAL POINT of the political moment, and it is the thing we Americans think about most foolishly—with the least history or context, with little common sense, and almost no perspective. It’s talked about as a new and unique national crisis for the very same reasons it’s been...
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> No one is giving documents to a non-existing open border policy you idiot.  You are some more kind of retarded sonny boy.


No just terrorists and criminals walking around free. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your side burned down cities and murdered innocent people for political gain. You are a party of terrorists.


93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds  Wrong!


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No just terrorists and criminals walking around free. What could possibly go wrong?


We brought it on ourselves. Give them their countries and their lives back. Stop scapegoating like a fucking coward prick; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> We brought it on ourselves. Give them their countries and their lives back. Stop scapegoating like a fucking coward prick; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com


What a piss poor American you are.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Why wouldn't you appeal a ridiculous opinion? Even Bob Barr, who defended Trump vociferously when he was AG, called this ruling ridiculous.


The same bill barr you couldn’t stand! Dude you’re so comprised


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> The same bill barr you couldn’t stand! Dude you’re so comprised


Still can't, but when he's right, he is right. Next?


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What a piss poor American you are.


A true American would admit what we did was wrong and unjustified. That's not you.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And you know this how?


No other reason


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> A true American would admit what we did was wrong and unjustified. That's not you.


A true American would have wanted the 2020 election investigated and Dominion's source codes.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A true American would have wanted the 2020 election investigated and Dominion's source codes.


Exactly


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Exactly


Doosh...it was investigated all to hell


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


The DOJ is corrupt.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

BWK said:


> Trespassers? Which ones?


Who do you think was doing all the construction prior to Trump?
All the landscaping?
Mayor Michael Bloomberg even bragged that he had Trespassers doing construction in Manhattan because he was worth  30 million and could keep the union in court for decades.

I can't even take your Black Rage seriously as you are more of a caricature than a human.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The DOJ is corrupt.


What remains of the Republican Party is insane


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What remains of the Republican Party is insane


Democrats are insane.  All one has to do is look at Biden to see that.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Democrats are insane.  All one has to do is look at Biden to see that.


Democrats...
Defund The Police
Welfare
Fatherless Children
They need Trespassers to feel good about themselves.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Doosh...it was investigated all to hell


Naw, never investigated. You be messed up. You truly believe everything the demofks say. Never a question


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Doosh...it was investigated all to hell


How?
The machines were whisked away.
Are you so mentally ill you have to lie?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Democrats...
> Defund The Police
> Welfare
> Fatherless Children
> They need Trespassers to feel good about themselves.


Yeah and they call US 'insane.'


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> How?
> The machines were whisked away.
> Are you so mentally ill you have to lie?


The fuck they were.

And more importantly the ballots were there to be counted

Jesus ya lying fuck


----------



## Lesh (Sep 8, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah and they call US 'insane.'


Yes we do


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A true American would have wanted the 2020 election investigated and Dominion's source codes.


60 judges did, and they found nothing. No one has. Keep investigating your fantasy with the pillow guy. lol!


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> How?
> The machines were whisked away.
> Are you so mentally ill you have to lie?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/2022/09/06/coffee-county-georgia-breach-logan/  You may have a point.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Exactly


It was investigated;


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The DOJ is corrupt.


Link?


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Naw, never investigated. You be messed up. You truly believe everything the demofks say. Never a question


Non-argument! Try again.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> When Democrats do it, it's a *protest*.


Republicans usually "protest" by shooting up churches and running down crowds of peiople in their cars.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sandy Shanks said:


> A federal judge in Florida appointed by Trump interjected herself into a national security matter, halting the DOJ's investigation of the classified documents stolen by Trump.
> 
> This is dangerous, very dangerous.
> 
> ...


Go to any length to keep truth hidden


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 8, 2022)

okfine said:


> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.



DEAD WRONG.  It will only make sure the investigation is done right mindful of Trump's rights.  And legitimate investigations are not lied about and conducted such a way leaking faked information to the leftwing media because you don't break into a president's home ransacking every room just to do an "investigation!"  That can only be condoned when you already have the case sealed against someone and all you need to do now is catch them in the act red handed with the goods, yet Trump was caught with nothing, many things were taken clearly personal and not within even this ridiculously broad warrant, and it has now been a MONTH since the break-in and STILL no charges!  Not even a rustle.

Pure crickets.


----------



## BWK (Sep 8, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> Go to any length to keep truth hidden


Stupid post!


----------



## scruffy (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What remains of the Republican Party is insane


The crazy people are going to steamroll over YOUR worthless ass in three short months.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Yes we do


Yes you do.

Fucking Stalinist asswipe


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

BWK said:


> There was no illegal search warrant. What is your legal argument that it is illegal?


Here are two articles that explain why the search warrant was illegal.









						The Illegal Search of Mar-a-Lago
					

The FBI raid at Mar-a-Lago was an abuse of prosecutorial discretion and a violation of the Fourth Amendment. It reveals political bias. Under the Fourth Amendment, a search warrant may




					townhall.com
				












						Opinion | The Trump Warrant Had No Legal Basis
					

A former president’s rights under the Presidential Records Act trump the statutes the FBI cited to justify the Mar-a-Lago raid.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## berg80 (Sep 9, 2022)

Everything Wrong With Judge Cannon’s Ruling​
*Error #1: The court has no jurisdiction over this matter.*

Judge Cannon describes her jurisdiction in the case as rooted both in the court’s “equitable jurisdiction” and in Rule 41(g) of the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure. The court’s jurisdictional assertion is a bit odd given Trump’s statement that he has “not yet filed a Rule 41(g) motion, and the standard for relief under that rule is not relevant to the issue of whether the Court should appoint a Special Master.” Continued.....

*Error #2: A district court has no authority to block a criminal investigation. *

In the wake of the ruling, Fourth Amendment scholar and Lawfare contributing editor Orin Kerr posed the following question: “[D]oes a federal court have authority to enjoin executive branch ‘use’ of seized materials for ‘investigative purposes’”?

Judge Cannon did not just order that a special master review the seized material. She went a lot further and determined “that a temporary injunction on the Government’s use of the seized material for investigative purposes—but not ODNI’s national security assessment—is appropriate and equitable to uphold the value of the special master review.” This injunction is one of the most striking things about the opinion—particularly as it was not specifically sought by the Trump legal team. (Trump’s complaint did seek a protective order under Rule 26(b)(5) and Rule 26(c)(1), but Cannon did not rule on that.) Continued.........

*Error #3: The ruling is simply incoherent with respect to executive privilege.*

Judge Cannon does not just rule that a special master should review the material in question for information covered by attorney-client privilege. She also rules that the special master should review it for executive privilege. Specifically, she finds that “even if any assertion of executive privilege by [Trump] ultimately fails in this context, that possibility, even if likely, does not negate a former President’s ability to raise the privilege as an initial matter.” 

Her analysis of executive privilege reflects a deep ignorance of the subject. Discussing Cannon’s ruling on Twitter Spaces, Lawfare’s Jonathan Shaub—an expert on executive privilege issues—described the judge’s reasoning on the subject as expressing “a complete misunderstanding of the nature of executive privilege.” Continued.......

*Error #4: Normal people don’t get special masters when the FBI executes search warrants against them. *

The idea of having a special master review seized material for attorney-client privilege is less controversial than either having one review for executive privilege or having a judge enjoin use of seized documents. It has some precedent, after all, and the standards are at least manageable, meaning that one can infer with reasonable accuracy what the special master would actually do. Continued........








						Everything Wrong With Judge Cannon’s Ruling
					

Judge Aileen Cannon’s opinion in the Mar-a-Lago matter actually defies defense.




					www.lawfareblog.com


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Everything Wrong With Judge Cannon’s Ruling​
> *Error #1: The court has no jurisdiction over this matter.*
> 
> Judge Cannon describes her jurisdiction in the case as rooted both in the court’s “equitable jurisdiction” and in Rule 41(g) of the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure. The court’s jurisdictional assertion is a bit odd given Trump’s statement that he has “not yet filed a Rule 41(g) motion, and the standard for relief under that rule is not relevant to the issue of whether the Court should appoint a Special Master.” Continued.....
> ...


1. Jurisdiction?  Cannon is the supervisor of the biased magistrate who illegally approved the illegal search warrant.  Its her turf to protect our rights from an overreaching DOJ/FBI.

2. Block an "investigation"?  If there was an illegal search & seizure she can stop the "investigation", she did in-fact stop the "investigation".  If the DOJ wants to proceed, file an appeal, see who wins.

3. Exec Privilege is only applicable to the sitting president.  Biden won't allow Trump to use it.

4. Agreed that the "Special master" is legitimate, as affirmed by Alan Dershowitz and Jonathan Turley.


----------



## berg80 (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> 1. Jurisdiction?  Cannon is the supervisor of the biased magistrate who illegally approved the illegal search warrant.  Its her turf to protect our rights from an overreaching DOJ/FBI.
> 
> 2. Block an "investigation"?  If there was an illegal search & seizure she can stop the "investigation", she did in-fact stop the "investigation".  If the DOJ wants to proceed, file an appeal, see who wins.
> 
> ...


Each one of your objections is obliterated in the article if you'd just read it.

_Cannon acknowledges that the court should exercise such jurisdiction only in “‘exceptional’ circumstances.” And she purports to be following guidance from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit from a case called Richey v. Smith. Here is how the court in Richey described the factors that should determine whether a district court should entertain such a motion:
_


> _First, and perhaps foremost, is the question whether the motion for return of property accurately alleges that government agents ... in seizing the property displayed “a callous disregard for the constitutional rights of the taxpayer.” ... Other factors to be considered are: whether the plaintiff has an individual interest in and need for the material whose return he seeks; whether the plaintiff would be irreparably injured by denial of the return of the property; and whether the plaintiff has an adequate remedy at law for the redress of his grievance._


_Cannon acknowledges that the first factor does not favor her assertion of jurisdiction concerning a motion Trump denies having filed: “With respect to the first factor, the Court agrees with the Government that, at least based on the record to date, there has not been a compelling showing of callous disregard for Plaintiff’s constitutional rights. This factor cuts against the exercise of equitable jurisdiction.”

It actually does a bit more than that. The Fifth Circuit called this the “perhaps foremost” factor for a reason. Rule 41(g) states that “a person aggrieved by an unlawful search and seizure of property or by the deprivation of property may move for the property's return” (emphasis added). It also states that the “court must receive evidence on any factual issue necessary to decide the motion.” The rule is not a general authority for a district court to supervise an ongoing criminal investigation pre-indictment. It presupposes that there has been or could be some compelling showing of a Fourth Amendment violation—the remedy for which is the return of property seized. _


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Each one of your objections is obliterated in the article if you'd just read it.
> 
> _Cannon acknowledges that the court should exercise such jurisdiction only in “‘exceptional’ circumstances.” And she purports to be following guidance from the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit from a case called Richey v. Smith. Here is how the court in Richey described the factors that should determine whether a district court should entertain such a motion:
> 
> ...


Your "article" is nothing but "opinions", it is NOT a court of appeal decision.

We'll see how the appeal process works out. 
If Cannon gets overturned it may get appealed again. 
If Cannon gets upheld, it may get appealed again.

Your recent post supports the Trump position that if the search warrant was illegal (see my post-174 above), the seizure was illegal, and the property needs to be returned, i.e. Trump's Constitutional rights were violated.


----------



## Marener (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> Your recent post supports the Trump position that if the search warrant was illegal (see my post-174 above), the seizure was illegal, and the property needs to be returned, i.e. Trump's Constitutional rights were violated.


Of course the property gets returned if the search warrant was illegal, but there’s nothing indicating it was illegal at this time.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> The crazy people are going to steamroll over YOUR worthless ass in three short months.


Hopefully not...but thanks for pointing out the stakes.

The last thing this country needs is to be run by the crazy GOP


----------



## Lesh (Sep 9, 2022)

Marener said:


> Of course the property gets returned if the search warrant was illegal, but there’s nothing indicating it was illegal at this time.


And any property that actually IS personal or protected will be returned ...without voiding the warrant


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

Marener said:


> Of course the property gets returned if the search warrant was illegal, but there’s nothing indicating it was illegal at this time.


Please read the articles in my post-174 above.  There are issues with the search warrant.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 9, 2022)

The DOJ is trying to hide shit.

The dumb fucking cult loves it.

Why?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Open borders clown. National security is nil.


This is a lie.

There are no ‘open borders.’


----------



## Marener (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> Please read the articles in my post-174 above.  There are issues with the search warrant.


The Townhall Op-Ed is pretty stale. It does not benefit from the significant amounts of information we now have that they didn’t a month ago when it was written. 

It’s entire basis is that the DoJ should assume that Trump declassified the documents. You can’t violate someone’s fourth amendment right because of a failure to assume something for which there is no evidence. 

To put it another way, they say the DoJ shouldn’t ever suspect Trump committed a crime because Trump has the power to not commit a crime. It’s recursive and silly.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2022)

Leviticus said:


> Republicans usually "protest" by shooting up churches and running down crowds of peiople in their cars.


Once in 50 years.
You really want to compare blood shed by party affiliation?!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The fuck they were.
> 
> And more importantly the ballots were there to be counted
> 
> Jesus ya lying fuck


You have proven time and again that you know zero current events on a daily basis.
You do know DailyKOS events.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

Marener said:


> The Townhall Op-Ed is pretty stale. It does not benefit from the significant amounts of information we now have that they didn’t a month ago when it was written.
> 
> It’s entire basis is that the DoJ should assume that Trump declassified the documents. You can’t violate someone’s fourth amendment right because of a failure to assume something for which there is no evidence.
> 
> To put it another way, they say the DoJ shouldn’t ever suspect Trump committed a crime because Trump has the power to not commit a crime. It’s recursive and silly.


Its silly until a court rules that Trump did in-fact declassify what he claimed as president.  

Its not silly to say when you have the power not to commit a crime, why wouldn't you use it?


----------



## Marener (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> Its silly until a court rules that Trump did in-fact declassify what he claimed as president.
> 
> Its not silly to say when you have the power not to commit a crime, why wouldn't you use it?


For a court to do so, Trump would first have to claim it. So far he’s been meticulously avoiding doing so. 

It would be grossly irresponsible if he did.


----------



## berg80 (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> We'll see how the appeal process works out.


Thus far the DoJ is asking Cannon directly that she reconsider her highly flawed ruling.

_To put the matter simply, Cannon’s analysis here has turned a rule designed to offer a pre-indictment remedy for Fourth Amendment violations into a vehicle for people who have not yet even been indicted to file collateral challenges that have the capacity to prohibit the government from conducting the very investigation that would otherwise properly result in their indictment._


----------



## berg80 (Sep 9, 2022)

_Cannon begins by disclaiming the need to even conduct an analysis of whether this measure is appropriate, observing that “a temporary restraint on use naturally furthers and complements the appointment of a special master” and citing two instances in which courts did not discuss Federal Rule of Civil Procedure 65, the rule governing injunctions, when issuing them in similar contexts.

Nonetheless, “for the sake of completeness and prudence,” she chooses to lay out her Rule 65 analysis anyway. She badly bungles this analysis too.* The standard here is well-known. To get an injunction, Trump needs to show (1) a substantial likelihood of success on the merits,* (2) that he will suffer an irreparable injury in the absence of relief, (3) that this injury outweighs the damage that granting relief will cause the government, and (4) that the public interest is not adverse to an injunction. 

*The judge spends exactly one sentence on Trump’s likelihood of success on the merits. It reads as follows: “As discussed above ... the Court is satisfied that Plaintiff has ‘a likelihood of success on the merits of [his] challenge to the [Privilege Review Team] and its [p]rotocol.’”* The phrase “as discussed above” refers back to the following passage earlier in the opinion:

*But Rule 41(g), the supposed jurisdictional basis for Cannon’s opinion, does not authorize a “challenge to the [Privilege Review Team] and its [p]rotocol.” It authorizes a challenge by “a person aggrieved by an unlawful search and seizure of property or by the deprivation of property” in order to effectuate “the property’s return.” And Cannon nowhere even suggests that Trump has a substantial likelihood of success on the merits in establishing that the government has acted improperly in conducting the search or in seizing the material. *

Indeed, Trump’s briefs do not even purport to establish a likelihood of success on the merits of the point on which Cannon credits them with doing so. Rather, Trump claims that the government’s review should be overseen by a special master to “preserve the sanctity of executive communications and other privileged materials.” They argue that the search warrant might be overbroad or improperly executed (while offering no evidence that either is true), the filter team protocol was procedurally deficient, and the government’s team might include “FBI agents involved in the Russia defamation matter” or other biased personnel from a “government that has long treated [Trump] unfairly.” They invoke the need for the appearance of fairness given that “this matter has captured the attention of the American public.” More bizarrely, Trump argues that a special master is necessary to “provid[e] defense counsel with information needed to support any Rule 41(g) filing.” In other words, the judge has found that Trump has established a likelihood of succeeding on the merits of a claim he believes he cannot make until a special master is appointed to help him decide whether such a claim is worth bringing._


----------



## berg80 (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> There are issues with the search warrant.


No, there aren't.

_*The judge spends exactly one sentence on Trump’s likelihood of success on the merits. It reads as follows: “As discussed above ... the Court is satisfied that Plaintiff has ‘a likelihood of success on the merits of [his] challenge to the [Privilege Review Team] and its [p]rotocol.’”* The phrase “as discussed above” refers back to the following passage earlier in the opinion:

*But Rule 41(g), the supposed jurisdictional basis for Cannon’s opinion, does not authorize a “challenge to the [Privilege Review Team] and its [p]rotocol.” It authorizes a challenge by “a person aggrieved by an unlawful search and seizure of property or by the deprivation of property *_(of which there is none )_*” in order to effectuate “the property’s return.” And Cannon nowhere even suggests that Trump has a substantial likelihood of success on the merits in establishing that the government has acted improperly in conducting the search or in seizing the material.*_


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

Marener said:


> For a court to do so, Trump would first have to claim it. So far he’s been meticulously avoiding doing so.
> It would be grossly irresponsible if he did.


Yep, Biden said you can't declassify documents by waving a wand, there are procedures to be followed.
That said, the courts give presidential authority "mass quantities" of leeway based on his Constitutional authority.  Like when the court said that Bill Clinton's tapes were his personal property.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Thus far the DoJ is asking Cannon directly that she reconsider her highly flawed ruling.
> 
> _To put the matter simply, Cannon’s analysis here has turned a rule designed to offer a pre-indictment remedy for Fourth Amendment violations into a vehicle for people who have not yet even been indicted to file collateral challenges that have the capacity to prohibit the government from conducting the very investigation that would otherwise properly result in their indictment._


Sounds okey-dokey to me.  
Cannon is protecting Trump's Constitutional rights from an illegal search and seizure.  
The judge is NOT prohibiting any investigation, she is delaying the investigation until she is sure that only documents that the DOJ is entitled to are used.  The DOJ has many documents that they have no right to.


----------



## kyzr (Sep 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> No, there aren't.
> 
> _*The judge spends exactly one sentence on Trump’s likelihood of success on the merits. It reads as follows: “As discussed above ... the Court is satisfied that Plaintiff has ‘a likelihood of success on the merits of [his] challenge to the [Privilege Review Team] and its [p]rotocol.’”* The phrase “as discussed above” refers back to the following passage earlier in the opinion:
> 
> *But Rule 41(g), the supposed jurisdictional basis for Cannon’s opinion, does not authorize a “challenge to the [Privilege Review Team] and its [p]rotocol.” It authorizes a challenge by “a person aggrieved by an unlawful search and seizure of property or by the deprivation of property *_(of which there is none )_*” in order to effectuate “the property’s return.” And Cannon nowhere even suggests that Trump has a substantial likelihood of success on the merits in establishing that the government has acted improperly in conducting the search or in seizing the material.*_


Please re-read my post-174 for two articles that say that the warrant was illegal. 
Which is what your above post disputes.  

Your post is well written, but its your interpretation of the legal situation.  Today the Trump lawyers have to reply to the DOJ's 24-page appeal.  We'll see where the appeal is headed very soon.


----------



## Marener (Sep 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> Yep, Biden said you can't declassify documents by waving a wand, there are procedures to be followed.
> That said, the courts give presidential authority "mass quantities" of leeway based on his Constitutional authority.  Like when the court said that Bill Clinton's tapes were his personal property.


I’m eager to see Trump try to claim they’re declassified in court. It opens himself up to questioning on that matter. 

The DoJ appeal appears to be baiting him into saying definitively one way or another. 

Of course, if you have a hack of a judge who is willing to ignore reality and precedent, Trump gets to do whatever he wants because nothing means anything anymore.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 9, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> There are no ‘open borders.’


Then how did over 4 million people get into this country in the last two years?


----------



## LEFT=POISON (Sep 9, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...


You applaud the waste of tax dollars


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 9, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> Nazis like you don't care about the rule of law.


If we actually had a rule of law. There wouldn't of been a Mueller investigation, about a made up Russia collusion conspiracy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> You applaud the waste of tax dollars


No, you do,by supporting the orange slob 's frivolous filings.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> You applaud the waste of tax dollars


He applauds anything that helps to destroy this country.


----------



## okfine (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> You applaud the waste of tax dollars


I do? Give an example.


----------



## LEFT=POISON (Sep 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, you do,by supporting the orange slob 's frivolous filings.


Orange slob?

Are you an 11 year old girl? Talk like an adult dumbass


----------



## LEFT=POISON (Sep 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He applauds anything that helps to destroy this country.


If Trump runs and wins i cant wait to see all you unhinged girly types cry and cry lol


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> Orange slob?
> 
> Are you an 11 year old girl? Talk like an adult dumbass


Good luck with that. It is not going to happen.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> Orange slob?
> 
> Are you an 11 year old girl? Talk like an adult dumbass


Sorry. Orange pile of shit. (Adults swear)

Dodge, noted


----------



## LEFT=POISON (Sep 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry. Orange pile of shit. (Adults swear)
> 
> Dodge, noted


Lack of adult maturity noted. 

Typical leftist


----------



## Marener (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> You applaud the waste of tax dollars


We wouldn’t be wasting anything if Trump had just complied with the law.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> Lack of adult maturity noted.
> 
> Typical leftist


Adult maturity? You just rolled up in a little ball, when faced with having to admit something adverse about the orange pile of shit. Talk about being a little sissy....

You will never answer it. Because,cult.


----------



## LEFT=POISON (Sep 9, 2022)

Marener said:


> We wouldn’t be wasting anything if Trump had just complied with the law.


Funny that. We say that about dead black criminals all tge time but you morons defend them endlessly


----------



## surada (Sep 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One sided garbage. Rule of law has been abandoned by the new fascists.



Trump no longer has executive privilege. The rules are that all the documents whether they are classified or not belong to the National Archives.


----------



## surada (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> Funny that. We say that about dead black criminals all tge time but you morons defend them endlessly



You consider Trump a black criminal? Trump has to follow the law just like all the other presidents.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 9, 2022)

surada said:


> You consider Trump a black criminal? Trump has to follow the law just like all the other presidents.


He is attempting a moronic distraction, because he is a cultist who can't help himself.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Sep 9, 2022)

Nothing will happen to Trump.  You leftists NEVER fucking learn man.  The only reason for Marlago-gate is the Jan. 6th committee failed.   The reason for Jan. 6th committee is the impeachment failed.  The reason the Democracks destroyed the country under covid is the impeachment failed.  So on and so forth.

The Democrats are scum.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump no longer has executive privilege. The rules are that all the documents whether they are classified or not belong to the National Archives.


He has attorney/ client privilege, you do too, unless a weaponized government takes it away from you.


----------



## surada (Sep 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He has attorney/ client privilege, you do too, unless a weaponized government takes it away from you.



So why were Trump's legal documents mixed in with the documents that the FBI planted?


----------



## struth (Sep 9, 2022)

I am not at all surprised the Xiden admin is doing all they can do delay this.  Shocker...not really...


----------



## Lesh (Sep 9, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> Lack of adult maturity noted.
> 
> Typical leftist


I get that you're a noob...but do you realize the right wing shit pit that you are in?

Please make sure to call out all your Trumper buddies for their childish behavior as well


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 9, 2022)

surada said:


> So why were Trump's legal documents mixed in with the documents that the FBI planted?


Why do you believe everything a media that has lied for 7 years says?


----------



## struth (Sep 9, 2022)

surada said:


> So why were Trump's legal documents mixed in with the documents that the FBI planted?


really?  are you this stupid?   seriously, do you all go to a dembot cult class to learn how not to think?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I get that you're a noob...but do you realize the right wing shit pit that you are in?
> 
> Please make sure to call out all your Trumper buddies for their childish behavior as well


Why don't you be honest and let him know you are an idiot and your opinion is worthless?


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Most of the legal commentators I heard speak following the ruling said they'd be surprised if it wasn't appealed. What's really unfortunate is how the appeal will be handicapped according to the make-up of the appellate court. I believe Trump has 5 appointees on a 11 member court. Could be wrong about that. Still, Cannon's decision was so egregiously wrong overturning the ruling should be a slam dunk.



The same analysts also said the Judge would originally rule against Trump!

You need to start thinking for yourself, if capable.


----------



## Delldude (Sep 10, 2022)

Appears DOJ doesn't want a third party reviewing the doc's they seized during the raid on Trumps home.

Sounds like they are worried over a neutral party looking at the info.


----------



## LEFT=POISON (Sep 11, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> The same analysts also said the Judge would originally rule against Trump!
> 
> You need to start thinking for yourself, if capable.


VERY FEW on this board appear to be able to think independently


----------



## kyzr (Sep 11, 2022)

Both the DOJ  &  Trump legal team submitted two names of "special masters" for consideration.  

Judge Cannon will pick one and give 30-90 days for the review.

So it looks like nothing will happen until after the mid-terms.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 11, 2022)

LEFT=POISON said:


> VERY FEW on this board appear to be able to think independently



Not all, but mostly Bidenista's.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2022)

okfine said:


> Of course the DoJ would appeal.
> Judge Cannon's ruling would stall and impede the Federal investigation of Trump.
> 
> "The U.S. Dept. of Justice on Thursday filed a notice of appeal against U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon’s ruling allowing Donald Trump the “special master” his legal team requested. The order also halted DOJ from taking any investigative steps in conjunction with the 13,000 items, including more than 100 classified documents federal agents seized during the August 8 search warrant execution of Mar-a-Lago"
> ...



Oberfuhrer Garland, Herr Leaksansmears fears facts coming out.  He has his process, leak slander to the DNC stenographers of WaPo and the NY Times to be broadcast by the little Goebbels of CNN and MSNBCCP. 

As the Bezos hate blog says "Democracy dies in the darkness," so the Biden Regime is fighting to keep the lights off.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Every MAGA YouTuber said they would appeal.
> They will lose the appeal.


 The basis of the Department of Injustice appeal is that they want to continue leaking.


----------



## postman (Sep 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The basis of the Department of Injustice appeal is that they want to continue *leaking.*


You mis-spelled *LOOKING*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2022)

postman said:


> You mis-spelled *LOOKING*



Herr Leaksensmears is always looking to do more leaking.


----------



## Delldude (Sep 12, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The basis of the Department of Injustice appeal is that they want to continue leaking.


According to Jesse, FBI whistleblowers have come forward from the FBI internal security group. claiming they found cell phone transmissions coming from FBi SCIF facilities....no phones allowed in a SCIF.......funny how Maggie Haberman gets her leads.
FBI claims they will conduct their own internal investigation..... 


More to come.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2022)

Delldude said:


> According to Jesse, FBI whistleblowers have come forward from the FBI internal security group. claiming they found cell phone transmissions coming from FBi SCIF facilities....no phones allowed in a SCIF.......funny how Maggie Haberman gets her leads.
> FBI claims they will conduct their own internal investigation.....
> 
> 
> More to come.


The wonderful thing about leaks is they only release information that furthers the narrative, no worries that anything exonerating the target ever gets out.

Herr Leaksensmears loves that.


----------



## forkup (Sep 22, 2022)

kyzr said:


> I will apologize if the total appeal process proves Cannon was wrong.
> I don't know how many times Trump could appeal.


One down, doubtful Trump will appeal further.
Eleventh Circuit Grants Justice Department's Motion for Partial Stay I suggest you read from page 16. They really didn't leave much whole from Cannon's ruling.


----------



## berg80 (Sep 22, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> The same analysts also said the Judge would originally rule against Trump!
> 
> You need to start thinking for yourself, if capable.


Appeals Court Frees Justice Dept. to Use Sensitive Files Seized From Trump​
_The Justice Department “argues that *the district court likely erred* in exercising its jurisdiction to enjoin the United States’ use of the classified records in its criminal investigation and to require the United States to submit the marked classified documents to a special master for review,” a three-judge panel of the appeals court wrote. “We agree.”_
Appeals Court Frees Justice Dept. to Use Sensitive Files Seized From Trump

When does all the winning start?

No need to apologize. I know as a Trump cultist you just can't help yourself.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 22, 2022)

That was pretty quick


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 22, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Appeals Court Frees Justice Dept. to Use Sensitive Files Seized From Trump​
> _The Justice Department “argues that *the district court likely erred* in exercising its jurisdiction to enjoin the United States’ use of the classified records in its criminal investigation and to require the United States to submit the marked classified documents to a special master for review,” a three-judge panel of the appeals court wrote. “We agree.”_
> Appeals Court Frees Justice Dept. to Use Sensitive Files Seized From Trump
> 
> ...



Analysts were still wrong concerning the original judge and her ruling.
Nuttin' to apologize for.....


----------



## Lesh (Sep 22, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Analysts were still wrong concerning the original judge and her ruling.
> Nuttin' to apologize for.....


The 11th Circuit three judge panel GUTTED her rulings.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2022)

Herr Leaksensmears will begin leaking again in 

4, 3, 2, 1....


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 22, 2022)

*If NARA has the files that were scheduled to be delivered to them but were instead seized by The Gestapo FBI, why isn't NARA looking at them then?

Why does The FBI need to go through them?*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *If NARA has the files that were scheduled to be delivered to them but were instead seized by The Gestapo FBI, why isn't NARA looking at them then?
> 
> Why does The FBI need to go through them?*



Well, the midterms aren't looking good for the Reich, so Herr Leaksensmears needs to leak slanderous tidbits through the corrupt DNC press to keep the nation focused on hatred of Emanuel Goldstein and not focusing on the utter fucking disaster Xi's Biden Regime is.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, the midterms aren't looking good for the Reich, so Herr Leaksensmears needs to leak slanderous tidbits through the corrupt DNC press to keep the nation focused on hatred of Emanuel Goldstein and not focusing on the utter fucking disaster Xi's Biden Regime is.


*EXACTLY*


----------



## surada (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why do you believe everything a media that has lied for 7 years says?



Because I have followed Trump's lies and cheating since the 1980s.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Because I have followed Trump's lies and cheating since the 1980s.


So you are obsessed. Tell us something we did not know.


----------



## surada (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you are obsessed. Tell us something we did not know.











						Russia 'Absolutely' Tried to Infiltrate Mar-a-Lago: Former FBI Official
					

Peter Strzok said Sunday that any "competent foreign intelligence" including China's, Russia's, and Iran's would want to gain access to Trump's Florida home.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Russia 'Absolutely' Tried to Infiltrate Mar-a-Lago: Former FBI Official
> 
> 
> Peter Strzok said Sunday that any "competent foreign intelligence" including China's, Russia's, and Iran's would want to gain access to Trump's Florida home.
> ...


Doesn't Russia try to infiltrate everything?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Because I have followed Trump's lies and cheating since the 1980s.


 From an Hezbollah camp in Lebanon?



Weren't you fighting for the GLORY of your god Muhammad and his little dog Allah to overthrow the Christians?  A terrorist soldier of Islam in the 1980's?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Russia 'Absolutely' Tried to Infiltrate Mar-a-Lago: Former FBI Official
> 
> 
> Peter Strzok said Sunday that any "competent foreign intelligence" including China's, Russia's, and Iran's would want to gain access to Trump's Florida home.
> ...



Wasn't Russia funding you Hezbollah terrorists as you overthrew Christian Lebanon for your little demon Allah?

In fact, you are Russia's bitch.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you are obsessed. Tell us something we did not know.



You don't have to be "obsessed" to observe what a lying criminal Trump has been all of his adult life.  And given that Trump has obsessively courted publicity and attention all of his life, it's been hard to avoid what a disgrace to the human race he's always been.

I originally took note of him from the business pages, when he built Trump Tower.  He seemed "promising", at that time, but all of his subsequent projects were mired in battles over his attempted use of "eminent domain" to force long-time residents out of their homes, zoning fights, and fights with local politicians.  They all lost money, and none of them lived up to Trump's claims as to what they'd do for the community.  Trump became a public joke.

Then came the very public divorces.  Trump very publicly cheated on wife #1, with wife #2, and then cheated on wife #2 with wife #3.  Once again, Trump's behaviour was odious, at best.  To publicly humiliate a woman he had been married to for 17 years in this fashion, and with children old enough to know what was going on, showed a degree of selfishness seldom seen.  

And of course Trump took his casinos public, throughout the 1990's and then managed them into bankruptcy - all while bragging how much money he was personally pocketing from the bankruptcies.  American banks stopped lending to him in 2000.  Shortly thereafter, Donnie started selling Manhattan real estate to Russians, and all of his money problems went away.

Trump has openly bragged about bribing public officials, and on that score I believe him.  I worked in big money real estate for the last 15 years of my career and no big money developer is clean.  But Trump also has a very bad reputation for shoddy workmanship, and poor management.

 If you are up on business and corporate media, Trump has been promoting himself since Trump Tower opened.  It's Trump's only real success, other than his TV show, and it's been rumored for years that Fred pulled a lot of strings and called in a lot of favours to make it happen.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> You don't have to be "obsessed" to observe what a lying criminal Trump has been all of his adult life.  And given that Trump has obsessively courted publicity and attention all of his life, it's been hard to avoid what a disgrace to the human race he's always been.
> 
> I originally took note of him from the business pages, when he built Trump Tower.  He seemed "promising", at that time, but all of his subsequent projects were mired in battles over his attempted use of "eminent domain" to force long-time residents out of their homes, zoning fights, and fights with local politicians.  They all lost money, and none of them lived up to Trump's claims as to what they'd do for the community.  Trump became a public joke.
> 
> ...


TLDR. Face it, you just are not worth anyone's time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> TLDR. Face it, you just are not worth anyone's time.


If no one reads her shit, will she still get her daily bowl of rice at the Chinese Troll Farm?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If no one reads her shit, will she still get her daily bowl of rice at the Chinese Troll Farm?


Do we care?


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> TLDR. Face it, you just are not worth anyone's time.



You don't have to be ashamed to admit that you're unable to read or comprehend words of two or more syllables.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> You don't have to be ashamed to admit that you're unable to read or comprehend words of two or more syllables.


Good. That means I understand liar and cheat. You don't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> You don't have to be ashamed to admit that you're unable to read or comprehend words of two or more syllables.



The issue is the boiler plate blather you spew as a CCP troll. 

You post meaningless rants of your hatred for Donald Trump.

We get it, Trump stood up to your Emperor Xi and you're angry about it.  But you have your lackey Biden as Resident now, and he does exactly as your Emperor orders.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Good. That means I understand liar and cheat. You don't.



So you voted for Trump because he's a liar and a cheat?????  As a former banker and a member of the legal trades, I have zero patience for either.  It's the only possible reason for voting such dishonesty and incompetence.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> So you voted for Trump because he's a liar and a cheat?????  As a former banker and a member of the legal trades, I have zero patience for either.  It's the only possible reason for voting such dishonesty and incompetence.


Everyone in the illegitimate administration is a liar and a cheat   and traitor. What part of that don't you get?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> So you voted for Trump because he's a liar and a cheat?????  As a former banker and a member of the legal trades, I have zero patience for either.  It's the only possible reason for voting such dishonesty and incompetence.



But you're a liar and a cheat, so why is Trump held to a different standard?


----------



## Care4all (Dec 1, 2022)

BataBoom

Appeals court rejects special master, rebukes judge cannon, no one gets special favor!


----------



## Lesh (Dec 1, 2022)

Care4all said:


> BataBoom
> 
> Appeals court rejects special master, rebukes judge cannon, no one gets special favor!


In fact they told Canno to vacate her ruling


----------



## forkup (Dec 9, 2022)

kyzr said:


> I will apologize if the total appeal process proves Cannon was wrong.
> I don't know how many times Trump could appeal.


I'm awaiting your apology with eagerness. The time for Trump to appeal has expired and as such the entire farce has been concluded.


----------



## Delldude (Dec 9, 2022)

Care4all said:


> BataBoom
> 
> Appeals court rejects special master, rebukes judge cannon, no one gets special favor!


Worked for Rudy.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 9, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Worked for Rudy.


??


----------



## Delldude (Dec 9, 2022)

Care4all said:


> ??











						Judge agrees to appoint 'special master' in Giuliani case
					

NEW YORK (AP) — A judge said Friday that he will appoint a “special master” to oversee a review of electronic files seized from Rudy Giuliani and another lawyer to make sure investigators can’t get access to protected communications with their clients, including former President Donald Trump.




					apnews.com


----------



## Delldude (Dec 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> In fact they told Canno to vacate her ruling


SCOTUS


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 9, 2022)

Delldude said:


> SCOTUS



SCOTUS what?

The FPOTUS and his team had until yesterday to file a notice of appeal.  They decided not to appeal the 11th Circuits Ruling invalidating Judge Cannon's ruling.

WW


----------



## Delldude (Dec 9, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> SCOTUS what?
> 
> The FPOTUS and his team had until yesterday to file a notice of appeal.  They decided not to appeal the 11th Circuits Ruling invalidating Judge Cannon's ruling.
> 
> WW


No reocursee?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 10, 2022)

Delldude said:


> No reocursee?



They had recourse, they could have appealed to the SCOTUS (or filed a notice of appeal requesting an extension of the deadline to finish drafting the filing) however the FPOTUS and his lawyers decided not to appeal.

So for this case - Judge Cannon's incorrect appointment of a Special Master - yes it's dead.

They probably looked at how badly Judge Cannon's reasoning was and at how well the 11th Circuits decision eviscerated the Special Master appointment and decided to not go to the SCOTUS for another embarrassing defeat.

WW


----------



## Delldude (Dec 10, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> They had recourse, they could have appealed to the SCOTUS (or filed a notice of appeal requesting an extension of the deadline to finish drafting the filing) however the FPOTUS and his lawyers decided not to appeal.
> 
> So for this case - Judge Cannon's incorrect appointment of a Special Master - yes it's dead.
> 
> ...


Kind of moot. The SM's term was pretty close to ending.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 10, 2022)

Delldude said:


> No reocursee?


There is really no benefit for team Trump in appealing. The special master has made it clear that all of ther arguments were hot garbage. They know his review would just have confirmed the DOJs review.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 10, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Kind of moot. The SM's term was pretty close to ending.



Yes, Judge Dearies work was probably close to being completed.

But the ruling wasn't moot as Judge Dearies report was going to be turned over to Judge Cannon who had ultimate authority (at the District court level) to accept or reject Judge Dearies' recommendations.  Therefore able to hide documents from the DOJ's ability to used them in a criminal case.

With the 11th Circuits evisceration of her decision and the order dismiss, she (Judge Cannon) is no longer in a position to interfere with the investigation.

WW


----------



## Delldude (Dec 10, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Yes, Judge Dearies work was probably close to being completed.
> 
> But the ruling wasn't moot as Judge Dearies report was going to be turned over to Judge Cannon who had ultimate authority (at the District court level) to accept or reject Judge Dearies' recommendations.  Therefore able to hide documents from the DOJ's ability to used them in a criminal case.
> 
> ...


The SM was to determine what documents were privileged....not hide documents that the DOJ already has.
The 'moot' investigation.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 10, 2022)

Delldude said:


> The SM was to determine what documents were privileged....not hide documents that the DOJ already has.
> The 'moot' investigation.



The Special Master was to make recommendations to Judge Cannon.  It was Judge Cannon that would have the final call.

The purpose of the filing requesting a Special Master was specifically to restrict access (i.e. hide) documents that had already been collected from being used in future criminal investigations.  The types of "privilege" are varied and include:

Attorney/Client Privilege (The DOJ was already filtering them out for return)
Personal Records (The DOJ was already filtering them out for return).
Executive Privilege Records (There is a legal dispute as to the status of these records.  One from which Judge Cannon can no longer be involved.  FPOTUS claims he can withhold records [i.e. hide] records he wants to call "Executive Privileged" from the Executive Department.  The DOJ's position is that (a) he can't claim Executive Privilege to withhold documents from the Executive Branch, and (b) he can't claim documents are Executive Privilege as a means of impeding a criminal investigation.)
Presidential Records as defined by the PRA of 1978 which are government property and the FPOTUS had to right to claim ownership of.

So "privilege" used alone is kind of ambiguous. 

WW


----------



## Delldude (Dec 11, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> The Special Master was to make recommendations to Judge Cannon.  It was Judge Cannon that would have the final call.
> 
> The purpose of the filing requesting a Special Master was specifically to restrict access (i.e. hide) documents that had already been collected from being used in future criminal investigations.  The types of "privilege" are varied and include:
> 
> ...


Like I said, documents DOJ already had...


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 11, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Like I said, documents DOJ already had...



And as was previously pointed out could not be used once Judge Cannon issued her decision on the Special Master request.  The DOJ was enjoined from continuing the investigation.  Now the Special Master order was dismissed and the DOJ can move forward with the investigation without Judge Cannon's interference.

(NOTE: DOJ appealed the classified portion and won re: 107 classified documents.)

(NOTE 2: DOJ also appealed the non-classified portion and won taking Judge Cannon completely out of the equation allowing them to further investigate approximately 22,000 pages of Presidential Records that were, and are, government property.  Personal papers and attorney/client documents not included as the DOJ was already returning those.)

WW


----------



## Delldude (Dec 11, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> And as was previously pointed out could not be used once Judge Cannon issued her decision on the Special Master request.  The DOJ was enjoined from continuing the investigation.  Now the Special Master order was dismissed and the DOJ can move forward with the investigation without Judge Cannon's interference.
> 
> (NOTE: DOJ appealed the classified portion and won re: 107 classified documents.)
> 
> ...


Still a moot issue.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 12, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Still a moot issue.



Yes, now that the case before Judge Cannon has been dismissed and no longer impacting the investigation.

This is true.

WW


----------

